# Broken back claws



## terminallove (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't know much about cats however I have an outdoor cat.

Today I go up to her in our courtyard and she wakes up and looks at me but didn't open her one eye all the way. I took her in immediately and checked out her eye. It looks a little swollen with some thick discharge. Because of this I am going to keep her inside for a few days to see if it clears up. I have some eye rinse, designated for dogs and cats that I'm going to use on her. While I was checking her out to see if anything else was wrong with her, like maybe she got into a fight..I noticed her back claws were ripped. It's almost like they are shredded down to nothing..some seem like they were bleeding also since theyre like a dark red. I just wanted to know what this was from? Is it just because she's outdoors? Something that could be prevented? Thanks for your help.
Let me know if you need any more information/pictures.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

terminallove said:


> ...I noticed her back claws were ripped. It's almost like they are shredded down to nothing..some seem like they were bleeding also since theyre like a dark red. I just wanted to know what this was from?
> Is it just because she's outdoors?
> Something that could be prevented?


Hi, and welcome to Cat Forum. There would really be no way for me to tell what happened, but it certainly sounds like she was in a struggle/fight-for-her-life and her claws took the hit. Veryhard to imagine what would cause that, but I know whatever it was...it was intense and she must have been in a real fear for her life.
Is it because she is outside, is it preventable? Possibly. 
I cannot think of anything indoors that could cuase injuries like that and as for prevention....well, the best prevention is a controlled environment, and outside, there really is very little you can control about it if she leaves your property. 
For myself, I keep my cats indoors because we live too close to a dangerous road. I have had outdoor cats in the past, and most of my problems with losing them haven't been the road/cars (they were street-wise) but injuries and diseases from encounters with other animals. Again, the outdoors is difficult to control to make it safe for your cat, unless the cat is safely contained.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## terminallove (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you for your response. Taking a second look her eye is looking better after flushing it out but looking at her nails..almost every single one is shredded down to as far as possible. I can't seem to understand what could have done that..other than someone, like a person clipping them or something.

I want to keep her indoors. The outdoor thing started when we moved from apartment to townhouse with a fenced courtyard. She liked to run around outside and lay on the warm cement. Then it turned into her jumping over the fence to hunt/explore and would either come inside to eat/sleep or sleep in the courtyard. She is now VERY vocal. She wakes the whole house up at night when she wants let inside for food..and then 15 minutes later to be let outside again. I tried to keep her inside for a few days before and she meows, practically screams until the door is opened for her. How would I go about training her into being an indoor cat again without her screaming her little kitty lungs out all day and night by the door? Thanks for any advice you have.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

The only time I've seen something like that was when a dog or cat was been hit by a car and thrown or dragged. The claws were grouned down to the nub from the cement.Otherwise, maybe she climbed up something and slid down on her claws? You'll never know.
As for keeping her indoors. It _is_ possible but it will take some time (and complete consistency) to get her used to it again. I had to do it with a couple of cats I got that were outdoor kitties. They drove me crazy for a couple of weeks but eventually were perfectly happy inside.
The other thought is to cat proof your yard. You cat put up fine deer netting quite cheaply and it's barely visible or, if you already have a fence, there are cat proofing attachments you can add to the top so they can't jump it. Lastly, building a cat enclosure is very easy and inexpensive. You could build one off the house with some 4x4's and chicken wire or netting in a weekend. That way, if it's off a window or you add a kitty door, she has free access and is safe.
These sites may give you some ideas:
http://www.catsofaustralia.com/cat-enclosures.htm
http://www.purrfectfence.com/


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

terminallove said:


> How would I go about training her into being an indoor cat again without her screaming her little kitty lungs out all day and night by the door?


There is only one way: You let her scream her little kitty lungs out until she either gets tired of it or realizes it isn't going to work.


----------



## glassbird (Jun 19, 2009)

I second the other persons suggestion that the shredded nails could be the result of being hit or dragged by a car. I have seen that result many times when I worked for a vet. It always raised a red flag, and indicated that a closer look was needed.

Yes, try to "convert" her to an indoor cat again. It will be a battle, and it will get harder every time you give in, and let her out (or she escapes). But it is so much safer. I could never let a cat I loved be outside, unsupervised. Maybe in a sturdy enclosure of some sort, when I was home and could monitor the arrangement...

How is the cat doing?


----------

